# Problems with my arms



## Sr Dingdong (May 10, 2012)

From my work in the transportation unit 5-6 years ago, I have gotten some kind of chronical inflammation where some of the muscles in the lower arm connects to the upper arm. 
In the transportation unit, we constantly lifts people between our stretcher and the beds. The way we usually do it is by gripping the sheet with the grip facing upwards, and either pull the sheet and patient towards us, or pushing away from us. Not a very good explanation, but hopefully some of you get the idea.

Anyways, this method is very tiring on my forearms, and since I was boxing 3-4 days a week + weight lifting once per week, in addition to working 5 days, my arms didnt get much time to recover. I started feeling pain in the outer, upper parts of my lower arms, but I just ignored it and continued training. If it was too bad, I would take a few days rest from the boxing untill I didnt feel anything anymore when I was rested, but it would return quite rapidly when I went back to the gym.
After about 6 months or so with this, I got transferred back to the emergency unit, where the call volume is much lower, and it doesnt consists of constantly lifting patients that way. But it seems like after having had those inflammations for so long without giving it proper time to heel, has resulted in me getting that very easily. Especially when I do something static, like carry some heavy bags, or holding something out in front of me, makes the pain come back pretty rapidly.

About a year ago, my doctor told me that when weight training, I should only do the extension phase very slowly, and get help for the contraction phase. I started doing "pullups" where I skipped the pullup part by jumping up, and then slowly lowered my body towards the ground. This I found to be very efficient, and when I do it after a workout where I have used those muscles a lot, it seems like it in many cases hinders the inflammation from coming back.

I´ve tried doing the same with biceps curls, but I havent gotten it to work as well there. The places I can do 

Its getting pretty long now, so before everybody reading this falls asleep: Has anybody else here experienced the same? If so, how have you dealt with it?


----------



## Veneficus (May 10, 2012)

See your doctor.


----------



## Chimpie (May 10, 2012)

Veneficus said:


> See your doctor.



What they ^ said.



> *No Medical Advice*
> 
> To ensure the safety of everyone, EMTLife participants are not allowed to provide or seek medical advice via the forum, private message, or via EMTLife's email feature. Information contained on or made available through EMTLife is not intended to and does not constitute medical advice or recommendations of any kind. Participants seeking medical advice or treatment should contact their physician or local emergency services.


----------

